
Tesla email reveals company’s effort to silence an alleged victim with cash - burger_moon
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/12/tesla-media-strategy-discrimination-car-crash
======
thatguy27
Is it just me or are comments disabled for this article (on the Guardian's
site)?

------
sschueller
Nobody likes a bully. These disgraceful tactics are sadly becoming more
common.

~~~
colecut
I don't agree with the tactic either but I wouldn't equate bribery with
bullying

~~~
craftyguy
Sometimes it could be a "you will take this hush money or else" (that would be
bullying in my books). But this case is classic bribery. There was no threat,
unless of course it came in a previous/later mail that wasn't disclosed.

